

New RESTful middleware connects databases to web and mobile apps - agilevic

SlashDB is a new kind of middleware, which connects databases to web and mobile applications.<p>http://www.slashdb.com<p>Internet companies use it instantly APIfy websites built on traditional LAMP stack. Mobile enterprise application leverage its RESTful facade to create engaging business applications, which require data from legacy systems.<p>How would you use it?
======
mabwolf9
We use a RESTful API here, we just launched today too! Let us know what you
think. <http://prope.rs>

